# Nikkor 75-300mm f4.5-5.6 AF lens



## Naicidrac (Nov 6, 2006)

Hello,
I have a Nikkor 75-300mm f4.5-5.6 AF lens. This lens has been in my family and I am barrowing it. The thing is that this is a macro lens too. I used this lens about 10 years ago while in photography class. I remember taking close-up pictures of my watch. I remember there was something that I had to turn or something like that on the end of the lens to get it to take macro photos. The person who I barrowed it from is kind of like me and thinks you have to turn the end or something. I called Nikon and they looked up the lens, but even though he was very nice he did not really help me. He did say it was a macro lens, but again he didn't really help. I am thinking about calling them again, and then I thought I would ask you guys here. I am just wondering how to use the macro close-up feature of this lens. Thanks for any help that you can offer.


----------



## jwkwd (Nov 7, 2006)

If it's the same 75-300 I have, it will go to macro automatically. If you look at the barrel, it's marked, 30 20 15 12 10, those numbers representing feet from subject.  Are you with me ?  After those numbers there is an orange line with an M at the end of it ? That orange area is your close focusing. Below the Nikon logo on the zoom collar there is a switch looking thing that says: Full  , and if you slide it up it says: Limit.  If  your  following me, the bottom line is, in FULL, it will focus into the orange section. If it is on LIMIT, it does not.


----------



## Naicidrac (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks jwkwd, and I am with you. I understand that and maybe I am confused about the lens. I remember being about an inch away from my watch and taking a macro photo of it. I could have sworn it was this lens that I used for that.  I remember twisting something at the end and all of a sudden and extreme close-up and every detail was in focus, and I was only like an inch away.  I know at full zoom I can focus from about 5-10 feet, but again I thought I could focus about an inch away from my target. I only have a few lenses and it has been many years, but I will do some more checking. Thanks


----------

